
Notes on Superhuman’s Acquisition Loops - dsr12
https://kwokchain.com/2019/10/24/notes-on-superhumans-acquisition-loops/
======
colund
Superhuman has been invite only for years, apparently to be able to choose
their users and grow via word of mouth. Respectfully, why is a supposedly fast
amazing email experience worth paying for? I might've missed something...

~~~
ecf
It’s not worth paying for.

VCs and other high-ego executives use this purely as a status symbol.

------
pram
Pretty much the same mechanism as gmail beta hype, but this costs $30 a month.

------
pchristensen
The founder of Superhuman was just on This Week in Startups and discussed
their process for driving product/market fit -
[https://overcast.fm/+JyGzBXWg/3:25](https://overcast.fm/+JyGzBXWg/3:25)

